# Ditra ?



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't use magical trowels. I've used dozens and dozens of bags of Kerabond without issue. Actually, my favorite thinset of all time is Kerabond mixed with Keralastic. It just don't get no better than that.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

God..this is the most boring Ditra thread iv'e ever read on here:yawn::sad:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Yuuuupp


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't you have some aluminum brakes to discuss?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

nobody over there is home:sad:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Our schluter supplier carries a product called master set......and label "ditra" as a perfect substrate for it......maybe same or close.....


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

I use all hydroment setting materials and slc when not using quartz lock. I love their mortars and I use ditraset every time I use ditra. About $23/bag though


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Actually, my favorite thinset of all time is Kerabond mixed with Keralastic. It just don't get no better than that.


I agree so far. Been trying different thinsets lately just to get a feel for them all. I used the mapei ultraflex the other day. And thought it was like using kerabond without the keralastic. It did have a pretty long use time.
It came off my hands much easier too later that night. That kerabond can really be tough to get off your hands.....and might as well throw the pants away too if you tile like me!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Kerabond is some good stuff.. I used 8 bags on a job awhile back when Dal still had it. Pretty much tied for me with 272


----------

